# You win some..... you lose some



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well after a strong winning streak, Delilah has had a run of bad luck. She went to the 4 day Grand Junction show a few weeks back. She showed very poorly on Thursday and by Friday it was obvious that she was sick with kennel cough. So, she got to spend the next three days in a crate separated from my handler's other dogs. 

This past weekend, she went to Rapid City for another 4 day show. We had hoped that there would be majors, but the turn out was also very small. She ended up going Winner's Bitch 3 days, but her only competition was a young white puppy. Best of Winners and BOV went to dogs and Specials every day so we didn't even get to pick up extra points from the dogs. It looks like we finally ran up against a couple of judges who seriously did NOT like her color. Delilah was also in heat, so I guess she did as well as can be expected.

Delilah picked up an additional 3 points and now has 10 points (one major) and is 2/3 of the way to her championship. The next local show is Pueblo in two weeks. Cross your fingers for us that there will be majors! Unfortunately at this point she would have to go WB both days in Pueblo to finish (not likely). hwell: After that there are no local shows until February.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on the points you did get..hope the major holds next time out..

We know how that goes..we are one Q out of thirty runs in agility.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the points Delilah did pick up. Let her lounge on the Diva sofa with some carob for a few days and I am sure she will be back in fighting form for the Pueblo shows. 

*The Diva sofa is my friend Mary's joke; her girl Roxy is a total Diva during her "special times."


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Like it best when you win some!

Good Luck with the next shows and get well wishes for the Kennel Cough


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh, I don't know how you guys can deal with bitches in heat! Kudos for that! It has got to be a mess all over that show coat. :x It grosses me out grooming dogs in heat.. they smell, they're swollen, they leak, and they.. pucker up for you when you groom that area. BAH!

Grats on the points she got! Sending good vibes your way for the upcoming show!


----------

